# Solution needed for pigeons on building



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

There is a building on our beachfront where a bunch of pigeons hang out, roost and build their nests. The bldg mgmt are soon going to block off all the places they use because of the mess they make. Will they move away or will they find other spots on the building? This will mean their nests will be even more insecure. Over the years they have been subject to terrible treatment and some of the nests have already been cleared. They have said I can propose a solution to keep the birds to one area of the building or something else? Pigeons are part of life on our beachfront but the local government will not do anything to encourage them like building them a roosting place. Any ideas?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

First off, 

1) how are they going to block off those areas ? With netting ? If so, please ask them to confirm that the netting they will use will be of a proper spacing so as to not allow access to pigeons (many people cheap-out and go with the least expensive net alternative, with spacing too wide and pigeons often get stuck in the openings and die as a result.

Or maybe spikes ? Or are they using a more inhumane method such as glue or some sort of chemical ?

2) Next...once they block off all of those areas, are there any equally accessible areas of similar character (i.e. overhanging roof/eave, enclosed or secluded little corners, wide exterior pipes, other level architectural features where a nest can be built ?

If there are...they may come back and they may not.

3) When they cleared the nests, I am hoping tehre were no babies in them...maybe just eggs (?)

4) Are you saying they would allow you to congregate the roosting areas in one place on the property...providing it didn't prove a nuisance to other residents ???

Thanks for coming here for advice.


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Jaye for the response. Answers, they have used netting so far in other places on the building. Some of the club people are animal and bird people, some are not. There are lots of places for the birds to roost and nest but none very secure. There are eggs all over the roof where I climbed up. I will not say what they did in the past (before my time) and I am not sure what was in the nests but eggs only I think as they are careful about criticism from members sensitive to these things. They have said they are willing to consider me trying to encourage the birds to use an area I have found on the roof and if I maintained it which I am prepared to do. I am just not sure it is big enough. My interest in this started when I saw how poor the birds nesting and roosting conditions are outside the women's bathroom. This is the area I thought to encourage them to use. I am a bit out of my depth here but know that this site has access to a wealth of info and perhaps a solution can be found. It's just one group but hey every bit of help counts in his crazy unanimal firndlyfriendly world.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Will they allow you to build a cote on the roof? It could have nest boxes and when they lay, you could replace the eggs with wooden ones and they could also be cleaned up after they mess. The club people might like that idea.


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Charis excuse my ignorance but taking the eggs is away...is that to keeo the numbers down?


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Bottom line is I need a management plan and don't know enough about pigeons to have a good one.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kerry-Lee said:


> Charis excuse my ignorance but taking the eggs is away...is that to keeo the numbers down?




Yes and replace them with wooden eggs so that they complete the incubation cycle. Laying egg after egg is very hard on them.
Amsterdam and Rotterdam have both built Pigeon lofts to help control the Pigeon over population and it works. It's a humane solution to a very real problem. Within a year, numbers are down considerably and the birds are much healthier.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a website with more information about the system mentioned by Charis. Perhaps some of the other animal friendly people there can help you build a loft? Once set up it will be easy to maintain. The birds, animal lovers, and management will be happy.  http://www.duivenoverlast.nl/index-english.htm


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

That is ingenius thank you - what a progressive society. I am going to give it a try. I had a few questions though about replacing the eggs. When do I do it? When do I take the fake eggs away? That is, how long do I leave them there for, or how long will the parents see to the eggs? This may be on the website already but how many batches of eggs do pigeons have a year? Do I replace all the eggs in nests I can find?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kerry-Lee said:


> That is ingenius thank you - what a progressive society. I am going to give it a try. I had a few questions though about replacing the eggs. When do I do it? When do I take the fake eggs away? That is, how long do I leave them there for, or how long will the parents see to the eggs? This may be on the website already but how many batches of eggs do pigeons have a year? Do I replace all the eggs in nests I can find?


someone would have to check the nests every day or every other or third day, and replace them within a few days of them being layed.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kerry
Pigeons lay eggs approximately every ten days if they are removed.
You take the eggs and put one wooden egg in the nest. After about 20 days they will abandon the nest and seek other residence
What you do is pull the wooden egg at 14-15 days and they might not relocate. Let em raise one every now and then and you can reduce the numbers and maintain a certain population among your flock.
After you get them one a cycle it will be easy to keep up with who is when. 

g/l


----------

